# Flourish needed for Low light plants?



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Question for you plant people...

I picked up a few low light plants last week (Wisteria, Hornwort, Anacharis, Java moss) and 2 of them died and got brown quick which caught me by surprise. I always thought low light plants didn't need much of anything to grow.

I house them in a 10 gallon tank with a 15 watt light fixture, so thats basically 1.5 wpg. That should be sufficient right?

So i'm either considering upping the light fixture or go with the Flourish product made by Seachem. Now if I do go with this product would I be able to just dose Flourish? Or would I need Flourish Trace elements and Flourish excell?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry this would help right? lol

I have:

15W T8 Aqua-Glo Flourecent Lamp as seen here:
AQUARIUM FLUORESCENT FISH TANK BULB AQUA-GLO T8 15W 18" | eBay

Fish:

2 Dwarf Gouarmi
2 Fancy Guppys
6 Neon Tetras
2 African dwarf Frogs

Water is fairly hard... I always seem to hit the 300 mark on the test strips
Fish food I use is the standard Tropical flakes and Blood Worms


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Just for reference, i never had any luck with the hornwart. They did the exact same thing, turn brown and die. Which plants of yours were the ones that died? I have java fern, and it took ages for them to get growing, but once they got themselves established, they grew really well. I use very little ferts in my 10 gallon and the plants i have (water wysteria "hygrophila difformis") which grow like weeds (I'm actually considering removing them because they infest my tank so quickly.) The 1.5 gallon lighting for those plants should be plenty, but it wouldn't hurt to try with some ferts. Also what kind of substrate do you have? Sometimes that will make a huge difference in what will grow and what wont.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea ima just order a bottle of Flourish... They got a good price online.

The plants that are dying is actually the Wisteria and the anarcharis. I use sand as the substrate. I think also the lighting is not the right spectrum for plants... Someone told me I need the Life-glo not the Aqua- Glo


----------

